# Seriously, how big is your cock?



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

Fellas, not everyone can swing it like theCaptn', but Saney's unfortunate appendage shadowed by an engorged estrogen-fuel body is not the norm either . . don't be shy and embarrassed, take the pole 

Edit: you'll get theCaptn's super- mega- awesome reps if you write 'DRSE' on your cock and post the pic


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 26, 2010)

What? No responses?  Cum on guys don't be shy........


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

they're all under cat 4 . . thats why they compensate by working out


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 26, 2010)

I've noticed that, big muscle, little dick, but that's nothing a giant dildo and some good tongue action can't fix.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 26, 2010)

It looks like this poll might have recieved more replies if it was titled "How small is your cock?"


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 26, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> What? No responses? Cum on guys don't be shy........


  Last time Im doing this to many Homo's on this site !


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 26, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> What? No responses?  Cum on guys don't be shy........



Go first, and post your answer. Lead by example.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 26, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Last time Im doing this to many Homo's on this site !


 

Damn it! I was not expecting that when I scrolled down........


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 26, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Damn it! I was not expecting that when I scrolled down........



Well what size did you expect?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 26, 2010)

BTW this thread is fucking gay. Unless Theoneandonly1 or Littlewing come in here and start E-measuring to ensure the quality and validity of the answer.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Well what size did you expect?


 
Haha  Let me clarify...... I was not expecting to have to view any size......


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> BTW this thread is fucking gay. Unless Theoneandonly1 or Littlewing come in here and start E-measuring to ensure the quality and validity of the answer.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 26, 2010)

At least I got to see retlaw's junk by cumming in this thread.  We need a show your junk thread.  Cellar and theoneandonly can participate also.


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> At least I got to see retlaw's junk by cumming in this thread. We need a show your junk thread. Cellar and theoneandonly can participate also.


 
Retlaws the only one brave enough to post his junk...lol


----------



## Patmuscle (Dec 26, 2010)

8 here


----------



## maniclion (Dec 26, 2010)

I can tell you this, it's too big to even get past the first act of the double frogman...but I think most average guys would have that problem....


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 26, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> At least I got to see retlaw's junk by cumming in this thread. We need a show your junk thread. Cellar and theoneandonly can participate also.


 Well ladies ??


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> BTW this thread is fucking gay. Unless Theoneandonly1 or Littlewing come in here and start E-measuring to ensure the quality and validity of the answer.


 
theoneandonly1 will not get you hard I promise that


----------



## SFW (Dec 26, 2010)

^ true. Ive seen nudes. No bueno : (


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Last time Im doing this to many Homo's on this site !


 
I cant read any 'DRSE' written on it . .  calling BS


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 26, 2010)

Didn't he post fake cock pics before, I mean we all have google. DRSE or I call bullshit


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 26, 2010)

Let me put it this way... I'm a 'grower'. But I'm also a 'show'er'. You do the math. Just sayin... 

I have pics. I'll PM them to fantastico & tesla.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Let me put it this way... I'm a 'grower'. But I'm also a 'show'er'. You do the math. Just sayin...
> 
> I have pics. I'll PM them to fantastico & tesla.


 
who the fuck am I nigger? chopped liver????


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 26, 2010)

I haven't shaved my balls in a few days. I didn't think you want to see until it was all smoothed out.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

I would post my junk but I would hate to be in the court of law and have them match it up


----------



## SFW (Dec 26, 2010)

wow. Cant describe the amount of gayness going on in here...When people are asking for Cock pics with DRSE "proof" papers being held up next to said erection.

You fucks need to up your adex and go to chrurch or some shit. Not a catholic church though...Thats a breeding ground for faggotry.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> wow. Cant describe the amount of gayness going on in here...When people are asking for Cock pics with DRSE "proof" papers being held up next to said erection.
> 
> You fucks need to up your adex and go to chrurch or some shit. Not a catholic church though...Thats a breeding ground for faggotry.


 

lol


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 26, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I cant read any 'DRSE' written on it . .  calling BS


Haha


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 26, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Didn't he post fake cock pics before, I mean we all have google. DRSE or I call bullshit


 
You want to see my real dick ??


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 26, 2010)

no, I'll google some if I want to see cocks.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 26, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Last time Im doing this to many Homo's on this site !


 
That works for me! 




The rest of you are pussies.





Please tell Gears and Rub-his-not-big-chest Chico that I do not have a dick.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 26, 2010)

All you Gay Boy Gangsters should start a brand new forum called "Cock Talk".  

All Dicks  No Chicks.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 26, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> That works for me!
> 
> The rest of you are pussies
> 
> Please tell Gears and Rub-his-not-big-chest Chico that I do not have a dick.




Does your Vageen hang like the sleeve of WIZARD


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 27, 2010)

my dick is so big, it graduated highschool a year ahead of me.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 27, 2010)

Capt'n O capt'n, longer than that plank you make people jump to their deaths from.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 27, 2010)

4.1356 inches


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> You want to see my real dick ??



No, but it's not a surprise you'd offer...


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2010)

Work IN Progress said:


> Does your Vageen hang like the sleeve of WIZARD



Many have wondered, but only a special few ever actually find out.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 28, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Many have wondered, but only a special few ever actually find out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2010)

Retlaw said:


>


 
retlaw youve been sending naughty messages . . theCaptn' has seen


----------



## vortrit (Dec 28, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> retlaw youve been sending naughty messages . . theCaptn' has seen



He's a dirty boy and must spank himself. Such dirty messages and don't want to share with DRSE. So naughty.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2010)

vortrit said:


> He's a dirty boy and must spank himself. Such dirty messages and don't want to share with DRSE. So naughty.


 
I just know Retlaw would want theCaptn' to give him a reach-around


----------



## vortrit (Dec 28, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I just know Retlaw would want theCaptn' to give him a reach-around



A double team by theCaptn' and vortrit would be Retlaw's dream _cum_ true!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2010)

GWCH!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...aptn-have-3-way-dutch-rudder.html#post2133989


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 28, 2010)

The gheyness up in here is outta control,


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Last time Im doing this to many Homo's on this site !


 
That's one ugly cock


Standard 6-1/2 chip here with nice girth.......Never had a complaint and NO I'm not posting pics of my junk u fukkin faggots


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> The gheyness up in here is outta control,


 
REDDOG you miniture poodle! You of ALL people should know there is nothing gay about a dutch rudder!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 28, 2010)

Werd


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 28, 2010)

vortrit said:


> A double team by theCaptn' and vortrit would be Retlaw's dream _cum_ true!



Should I be jealous?





Here I thought I was special to the two of you.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2010)

This thread is gay.............   Let me start posting on it


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 28, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> retlaw youve been sending naughty messages . . theCaptn' has seen


 
Stop hacking my girls PMs !!   douche ! lol


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 28, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> That works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

See she loves me !


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 28, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Should I be jealous?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nope...   Baby you are mine and I dont share with no fags !!  xoxox


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 28, 2010)

Tesla said:


> That's one ugly cock
> 
> 
> Standard 6-1/2 chip here with nice girth.......Never had a complaint and NO I'm not posting pics of my junk u fukkin faggots


 
Another expert in the field of cock !   Faggot


----------



## twstdn8v (Dec 28, 2010)

This thread has taken some odd turns in only two pages. 
To the the ones who say "gey" I bet you scrolled through at least five times and thrroughly "examined" retlaws post before screaming out your insecurities. 
if ya dont like the convo dont read it son lol pretty simple. 








To stay relevant to the thread i'm bout 9 depending on how turned on I am good girth though.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 28, 2010)

I wrote Dem Raping Socialist Elite on my dick, but the coolness of the marker and the felt tip tickling was so erotic I ended up just painting the whole thing black except for the VERY tip, now it looks like an appendageless minstrel....with big pink lips////


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2010)

you will never join our cabal


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> you will never join our cabal



The Guardians would never allow me to abandon the G.O.D, especially to a club without an acronym that spells a word.....


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 29, 2010)

Gayest thread on this website.


----------



## ROID (Dec 29, 2010)

5.25 inches and mother fucking proud of it.

normal is not 6''. More like 3 to 4 inches

the women call me Diesel Cock Van Dango


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 29, 2010)

This shit is out of hand.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 29, 2010)

Hammer925 said:


> Gayest thread on this website.


  Bro, its only gay if you tell someone !


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 29, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Bro, its only gay if you tell someone !


 Or post a picture of a cock.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 29, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> See she loves me !



Actually, right now I've decided I'm in love with Mr. Phone Sex and the bean flicking material he provides me.


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 30, 2010)

You flick the head of ur cock? And you call it ur bean? Weird...


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 30, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> You flick the head of ur cock? And you call it ur bean? Weird...


 
lol


----------



## maniclion (Dec 30, 2010)

Mine is only 4.22 inches, but I had a surgeon separate my PC muscle and attach them to either side of my base to make it twistable 45 degrees in either direction and that has made all the difference....


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 30, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Mine is only 4.22 inches, but I had a surgeon separate my PC muscle and attach them to either side of my base to make it twistable 45 degrees in either direction and that has made all the difference....



By "base" do you mean penis pad? Sorry, I'm just detail orientated.


----------



## joboco (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I have 12in, but I dont use it as a rule


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 30, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Actually, right now I've decided I'm in love with Mr. Phone Sex and the bean flicking material he provides me.


 
Thats 2 bad !


----------



## maniclion (Dec 30, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> By "base" do you mean penis pad? Sorry, I'm just detail orientated.



I don't know, it's a fib, I really didn't do that, I have a normal 7" long, 5 3/4 inch circumferential penis(my gf measured officially it with her flexible tape measure) meant for piston only action, but it would be rad if one could have that surgery done....it would drive women wild fo' sho....


----------



## maniclion (Dec 30, 2010)

joboco said:


> Well I have 12in, but I dont use it as a rule


A vow of chastity, I commend you for doing what I could only do for 2 months...


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Theoneandonly1 said:


> Retlaws the only one brave enough to post his junk...lol



Damm right baby !  Many miles on that trophy !


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 30, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Actually, right now I've decided I'm in love with Mr. Phone Sex and the bean flicking material he provides me.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 30, 2012)

dick pics?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 30, 2012)

Isn't relative to the rest of your body. I'm 7 and change but I'm naturally 6,2 230pounds. Mine looks like a 6 incher on a 5,10 pound guy. 
Which gets me thinking is juicing actually making my penis appear smaller?


----------



## Rednack (Apr 30, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Isn't relative to the rest of your body. I'm 7 and change but I'm naturally 6,2 230pounds. Mine looks like a 6 incher on a 5,10 pound guy.
> Which gets me thinking is juicing actually making my penis appear smaller?



it aint gettin smaller, it that shed you're building over it..


----------



## njc (Apr 30, 2012)

Funny how the guy who's calling others gay is the one posting a picture of his cock for other guys to look at.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 12, 2015)

this seems more interesting than the Big Ronnie thread


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 12, 2015)

SheriV said:


> this seems more interesting than the Big Ronnie thread



The one with this pic?








Be carefull, The Captn' bites.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 12, 2015)

no..the one where thecaptn is inquiring about your cawk!


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 12, 2015)

SheriV said:


> no..the one where thecaptn is inquiring about your cawk!



He's always inquiring about it.  I think he's obsessed.


----------



## rutman (Apr 12, 2015)

Big Ronnie said:


> The one with this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is wrong with that cawk??? That's terrible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 16, 2015)

rutman said:


> WTF is wrong with that cawk??? That's terrible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seen worse. From members of this forum.

<pan shot to heavyiron>


----------



## Tesla (Apr 16, 2015)

I wanna neg rutman for quoting that sick cock pic cuz I had to see it twice.


----------



## charles bronson (Apr 21, 2015)

so disappointed that this thread even exist..


pure sadness


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Stop asking to see my big black cock.  

Fine!  Here it is:


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Who will be the first to make a comment about choking my chicken?


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 21, 2015)

Big Ronnie said:


> Stop asking to see my big black cock.
> 
> Fine!  Here it is:


handsome cawk BR


----------



## SheriV (Apr 21, 2015)

it's very black


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Apr 26, 2015)

Big Ronnie said:


> Stop asking to see my big black cock.
> 
> Fine!  Here it is:


Id see a doctor! Im pretty sure the red tip means its going to explode and fall off....


----------



## ace99jc (May 20, 2015)

Who wants to know


----------



## Kazdad (May 21, 2015)

7 1/2 with decent girth. I have never had a woman complain about it either.


----------



## chadstallion (May 22, 2015)

i think pics are needed along with the poll size chart.


----------



## reloaded50 (May 30, 2015)

4.75" short of 12


----------



## Watson (May 31, 2015)

ace99jc said:


> Who wants to know



so ur reason to sign up on these boards was to join a discussion about cock? ull fit right in around here.....


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2015)

Kazdad said:


> 7 1/2 with decent girth. I have never had a woman complain about it either.



Plenty of men have


----------



## vortrit (Jun 3, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Plenty of men have



Except his dad?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 11, 2015)

vortrit said:


> Except his dad?


----------

